# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  ma chienne qui était propre ne l'est plus besoin de conseil

## tinou15

Bonjour 
suite a notre emmenagement dans notre nouvelle maison, ma chienne n'est plus propre.Dès que nous la laissons seule, elle fait pipi et/ou caca toujours au même endroit sympa!!!
cela fait maintenant un mois et demi et ça commence a franchement m'agacer  :Frown: 
on a tout tenter la gronder, lignorer, agir avec elle comme un chiot (lui mettre la truffe dedans, lui dire non puis la sortir)
J'ai donc besoin de vos conseils car j'au découvert ce matin qu'elle avait fait cette nuit (peut être par vengeance hier nous avions du monde et on s'est moins occupé d'elle).
MERCI

----------


## mimine

ne la grondez pas, elle exprime ainsi son mal-être et son stress liés au changement de maison.

Essayez de lui donner des fleurs de bach (RESCUE) ainsi que des médicaments légers (zylkène, nervosyl) afin de l'aider à mieux passer ce cap.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> on a tout tenter la gronder, lignorer, agir avec elle comme un chiot (lui mettre la truffe dedans, lui dire non puis la sortir)
> J'ai donc besoin de vos conseils car j'au découvert ce matin qu'elle avait fait cette nuit (peut être par vengeance hier nous avions du monde et on s'est moins occupé d'elle).
> MERCI


elle vous sent agacée, ça n'arrange rien, puisqu'elle ne peut pas comprendre pourquoi vous n'êtes pas content(e).

Mettre la truffe dans les excréments (pipi et caca) n'a AUCUNE utilité car ce n'est pas sale pour un chien. 
Au pire elle apprendra (et visiblement c'est déjà le cas) qu'il ne faut pas faire EN VOTRE PRÉSENCE, mais qu'en votre absence c'est possible.

Je pense qu'en complément d'un traitement de fond contre le stress engendré par ce changement d'habitat, il faudrait reprendre l'apprentissage de la propreté comme pour un chiot :
- sortir plus souvent
- récompenser quand les besoins sont faits dehors
- ignorer et ne pas nettoyer devant elle quand c'est fait dedans.

Un chien ne se venge pas, c'est une notion qui leur est étrangère.

----------


## annie68

> lui mettre la truffe dedans


ce n'est pas vraiment la meilleure manière d'éduquer un chien !




> peut être par vengeance


un animal ne connait pas ces sentiments là , si il fait ses besoins c'est parce qu'il ne connait pas son environnement et se trouve déboussolé , lui donner du ZYLKENE pendant 1 mois ou 2 et il (ou elle) se calmera et redeviendra propre comme avant et ne pas le gronder et ramasser quand il n'est pas là, n'oubliez pas qu'un chien ne vit que le moment présent et si vous le grondez alors qu'il a fait ses besoins 2h avant, il ne comprend pas pourquoi !!
vous avez une photo de ce petit toutou et il a quel âge  ?

----------


## borneo

> agir avec elle comme un chiot (lui mettre la truffe dedans, lui dire non puis la sortir)


les bras m'en tombent.... ::

----------


## tinou15

c'est un conseil qui m'a été donné sur un forum alors je suis dsl de vous choquer! je fais de mon mieux mais ne me jugez pas quand il y a un 'souci' comme avec les enfants on se retourne vers les autres pour des conseils je ne devrais peut être plus le faire...
je suis la maman d'une belle famille d'animaux tous abandonnés et ou malltraité et je pense qu'ils sont heureux...j'ai même été fa pour un chien ...
 C'est une galga qui a environ 8 ou 9 ans et celafait 5 ans que je l'ai

----------


## m.b.

C'est clair que les chiens aiment volontiers mettre leur nez dans le pipi (les miens en tout cas !)

Par contre, quand tu félicites dehors, tu ne félicites pas à moitié, il ne faut pas hésiter à surjouer !

----------


## didou752

Vous avez écarté avec un vétérinaire la possibilité d'un problème de santé (début d'incontinence)?

----------


## borneo

> c'est un conseil qui m'a été donné sur un forum alors je suis dsl de vous choquer! je fais de mon mieux mais ne me jugez pas quand il y a un 'souci' comme avec les enfants on se retourne vers les autres pour des conseils je ne devrais peut être plus le faire...
> je suis la maman d'une belle famille d'animaux tous abandonnés et ou malltraité et je pense qu'ils sont heureux...j'ai même été fa pour un chien ...
>  C'est une galga qui a environ 8 ou 9 ans et celafait 5 ans que je l'ai


Ne te vexe pas... je pensais que ce genre de conseil avait disparu. C'est ce que mon père faisait à mon chat dans les années 60  :: 
J'en étais malade, à l'époque.

----------


## annie68

> Ne te vexe pas... je pensais que ce genre de conseil avait disparu. C'est ce que mon père faisait à mon chat dans les années 60 
> J'en étais malade, à l'époque.


ça existe encore, mon voisin le fait à son chiot de 3 mois,  ::  (je lui en ferais volontiers autant) 
Tinou le conseil donné sur un forum n'est pas très agréable pour le chien, 
tu dis une galga, elle a déjà souffert avant son adoption, le déménagement  lui rappelle peut-être de mauvais souvenirs, (peur d'être battue , ou d'abandon) il faut la rassurer, beaucoup la féliciter quand elle fait dehors  et je crois surtout ne pas la sermoner, si pas de problème de santé de ce côté (tu as vu un véto ?)
essaie le ZYLKENE ça fonctionne très bien , ma femelle BA en a eu pendant 2 mois lors de notre déménagement il y a 2 ans, elle était perturbée en plus par la perte de son copain 3 mois avant, elle n'a jamais eu de mauvais passé , je l'ai eu à 2 mois, alors tu vois les chiens au passé douloureux restent marqués à vie .
bon courage et tiens nous au courant, 
tu as une photo de cette puce ?

----------


## Effran

> ça existe encore, mon voisin le fait à son chiot de 3 mois,  (je lui en ferais volontiers autant) 
> Tinou le conseil donné sur un forum n'est pas très agréable pour le chien


J'ai pas de chien mais avec mon ami on en voudrait un quand on aura des conditions de vie permettant son accueil. Mais quand on parle d'éducation canine, c'est le genre de trucs qu'il me sort, la truffe dans les excréments ::  et autres joyeusetés genre une tape s'il veut pas comprendre :: .
J'essaie d'éduquer l'homme avant le chien mais bon à cette allure on aura jamais de toutou. enfin tout ça pour dire qu'il y a bien des idées pourries qui ont la vie dure. 
Pour la petite galga, un contrôle véto serait pas mal au cas où mais avec un passé douloureux, elle a sûrement besoin d'un peu de temps pour s'approprier son nouvel environnement.
Le déménagement s'est-il accompagné d'un changement de vie même insignifiant pour vous : décalage des horaires de sorties, de repas ou autres ? qui pourraient contribuer à son anxiété.

----------


## mimine

du nouveau ?

----------


## Groindecochon

> Le déménagement s'est-il accompagné d'un changement de vie même insignifiant pour vous : décalage des horaires de sorties, de repas ou autres ? qui pourraient contribuer à son anxiété.


Ce n'est effectivement peut-être pas le déménagement à lui tout seul, mais quelque chose qui s'y est rajouté ou a changé... :: 

Tinou ta chienne a-t-elle des heures de sortie fixes ? Des promenades suffisamment longues ?

----------

